# Родовая травма шейного отдела позвоночника



## A$Я (12 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте. Мне 24 года. При рождении получила травму шейного отдела позвоночника. В период полового созревания у меня и началась проявляться моя проблема... Я начала потеть, сначала в подмышки, потом спина и т.д. Сейчас я уже как бы сказать вся мокрая, "с головы до пят". Это у  меня продолжается 8 лет. И как мне кажется с каждым годом я становлюсь все больше и больше мокрая. Я обращалась к невропатологу, она сказала мне, что с этим ничего поделать нельзя. Прописала мне успокаивающие таблетки, настои, но они не помогают. Отправила на снимки шейного отдела. Результат: лестничная деформация передней стенки позвоночного канала. Может Вы мне поможете? Подскажите, что можно сделать чтобы не быть "мокрой как лягушка".  А то мне уже надоело постоянно ходить в дискомфорте и в черной одежде. Хочется жить полноценной жизнью.


----------

